# Quick question



## MagicalLobster (Jun 30, 2007)

I looked on a website that said the rat breeding process (or rat sex) takes anywhere freom 20 mins to one hour. Yet in a topic, I saw that it takes just two seconds! Elaborate?


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Well, the actual act does only take ~2 seconds. But there's elaborate courtship (sniffing, ear wiggling, etc.) and chasing that leads up to the act, so that's probably where they got the 20 mins to 1 hour figure. 

The amount of time is also dependent on whether the other rat's scent is familiar - if the rats live in the same room but in separate cages, it'll probably happen more quickly than if they're complete strangers.


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

They could also mean the entire process. Courtship, mating, and then fertilization of the eggs.

Have you contacted any of the breeders I directed you to, yet? Like I said before, make sure they are good breeders. You probably won't want to work with anyone who doesn't do it for the right reasons, the right way, etc.


----------



## MagicalLobster (Jun 30, 2007)

Alright thanks. I'm also now realizing how many typos I had in that one topic.


----------

